# Axis of Evil



## Master of Blades (Feb 22, 2003)

Bitter at being snubbed for membership in the "Axis of
Evil", Libya, China, and Syria today announced they had formed
the "Axis of Just as Evil", which they said would be at
least as evil as the Iran-Iraq-North Korea axis President Bush warned
of his recent State of the Union address.

Axis of Evil members, however, immediately dismissed the new axis as
being mere amateurs in the evil game. "In their dreams!"
declared North Korean leader Kim Jong-il. "Everybody knows we're
the best evils. We're the best."

Diplomats from Syria denied they were jealous over being excluded,
although they conceded they did ask if they could join the Axis of
Evil. "They told us it was full," said Syrian President
Bashar al-Assad. "An Axis can't have more than three
Countries," explained Iraqi President Saddam Hussein. "This
is not my rule, it's tradition. In World War II you had Germany,
Italy, and Japan in the evil Axis. So you can only have three. And a
secret handshake, of course."

International reaction to Bush's Axis of Evil declaration was swift.
Peer-conscious nations rushed to gain triumvirate status in what
became a game of geopolitical chairs. Cuba, Sudan and Serbia said
they had formed the Axis of Somewhat Evil, forcing Somalia to join
with Zimbabwe and Myanmar in the Axis of Occasionally Evil, while
Bulgaria, Indonesia and Russia quickly established the Axis of Not So
Much Evil Really As Just Generally Disagreeable.

With the criteria suddenly expanded and all the desirable clubs
filling up, Sierra Leone, El Salvador, and Rwanda applied to be
called the Axis of Countries That Aren't the Worst But Certainly
Won't Be Asked to Host the Olympics.Canada, Mexico and Australia
formed the Axis of Nations That Are Actually Quite Nice But Secretly
Have Nasty Thoughts About America, while Spain, New Zealand and Wales
established the Axis of Countries That Would Like Their Sheep to Wear
Lipstick. "It's just something we like to do," said Welsh
Assembly Leader Rhoderic Morgan.

While wondering if the other nations of the world weren't perhaps
making fun of him, a cautious Bush granted approval for most axes,
although he rejected the establishment of the Axis of Countries Whose
Names End in "Guay", accusing one of its members of filing
a false application. Officials from Uruguay, Paraguay and Ukraineguay
denied all charges.

Meanwhile, Prime Minister Ariel Sharon insisted that Israel didn't
want to join any Axis. Privately, world leaders said that was only
because no one had asked him"


:asian:


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Feb 22, 2003)

Hahaha!


----------



## Kirk (Feb 22, 2003)

*QUALITY* comedy!


----------



## Richard S. (Feb 22, 2003)

now THATS entertainment..........


----------



## Seig (Feb 22, 2003)

That was a good one!


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 22, 2003)

LOL.....it was the funniest thing I had read for a good long while so I thought I would share it with you guys. :asian:


----------



## Jill666 (Feb 22, 2003)

Very nice! 

:tank:


----------



## Elfan (Feb 22, 2003)

From http://www.satirewire.com/index.shtml if you want more goodness.  Unfortunantly it isn't updated anymore.


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 22, 2003)

ROFLMAO

Cthulhu


----------

